
Is it better to do all your reading for the year in 2 weeks? - jayliew
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/is-it-better-to-do-all-your-reading-for-the-y
======
BasDirks
If it were possible to read ~15 books and hundreds of articles. But not even
then, because the written word is part of my life and I am not obsessed with
clever ideas and "lifehacks".

"You can immerse yourself in a single author’s perspective, but then it’s
harder to create serendipitous collisions between the ideas of multiple
authors."

When I read Tolstoy, how can Nietzsche _not_ interject at the usual Deus ex
machina? When I read Nabokov, how can Kafka _not_ laugh with him?

